# Nikon awards a guy a bag for a terribly photoshopped photo..



## Raj_55555 (Jan 29, 2016)

Just saw this and found it to be hilarious, especially the comments!

Source: Nikon - Timeline Photos | Facebook



			
				NIKON said:
			
		

> Yu Wei chanced upon a set of ladders while on a photowalk with his friends in Chinatown, and thought the view above would make an interesting perspective. Little did he expect to catch an airplane in mid-air. We’ll try looking up too, Yu Wei; your shot has won you a Nikon trolley bag. Congratulations!


It seems the airplane was copied from minecraft or something!


----------



## BrickHouse (Jan 29, 2016)

Oops. I think Nikon may have learned a little something on this.


----------



## Designer (Jan 29, 2016)

BrickHouse said:


> Oops. I think Nikon may have learned a little something on this.


I doubt it.

Both Nikon and Photoshop have been around for what? about 80 or 30 years?  If they haven't learned by now, they probably never will.


----------



## Didereaux (Jan 29, 2016)

Kinda is consistent for Nikon of late.  What with their announcing a price INCREASE on there goods just the other day.   Personally they are starting to resemble certain over-mature business models.  Wonder if they have Purple Cross insurance?


----------

